# Pumpenleistung



## Bakerman (20. Okt. 2010)

Hallo Koigemeinde,
Ich bin im Moment in den letzten Zügen zum Bau meines größeren Koiteiches.
Er umfasst 32000 l, enthält 2 Bodenabläufe + 1 Skimmer (alles DN 110) und wird über einen entsprechend großen Reihenvortexfilter gereinigt.
Die Rücklaufleitung besteht aus Druckrohr DN 63, ca 12 m wurden verbaut.
Von der Pumpe (Red Devil 17) aus geht die Leitung in den TMC Pro Clear 55 Watt UVC Klärer, wo sie leider auf 38 mm reduziert werden muss. Danach wieder der Übergang zu 63 mm.
In der gesammten Rückleitung befinden sich 5 x 90° Bogen + 4 x 30° Bogen, alles 63 mm.
Interesse halber versuchte ich ein Leistungscheck der Pumpe, indem ich in der letzten Filterkammer ein bestimmtes Volumen wegpumpte und die Zeit stoppte. Ich kam zum Ergebnis 
117 l in der Minute entsprechen ca. 7000 l in der Stunde.
Nun meine Frage an die Experten
Ist die Leistung ok für eine Pumpe die 17000 l bringen soll, oder habe ich einen Fehler eingebaut?

Vorab schon vielen Dank
für die Antworten 

Bakerman


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hi Bäckermann!
Du sprichst einen wunden Punkt an:
Genau darunter leiden viele Filtersysteme und die Leistung vieler Pumpen.
(Kürzlich hatten wir hier im forum einen Fall, wo die 12.000 Liter-Pumpe gerade mal 2.100 brachte!)
Die 63 mm-Rohrleitung wird nicht das Problem sein,
aber im UVC-Klärer hast du schon 1,7 m/s Strömungsgeschwindigkeit (über 6 km/h)
und wenn man bedenkt, dass das ja kein rundes Rohr sondern ein Ringspalt ist,
ist das schon sehr heftig.

In den technischen Daten deiner Pumpe sollte ein Pumpendiagramm sein
(wenn's ein einigermaßen seriöser Hersteller ist),
auf dem du ablesen kannst, welche Literleistung die Pumpe bei welcher Förderhöhe liefert.
... oder anders rum: Welcher Förderhöhe der Reibungswiderstand deiner Anlage entspricht
(Sobald sich Organismen auf der Innenseite der Rohre ansiedeln und damit die Oberflächenrauhigkeit erhöhen,
wird der Strömungswiderstand weiter zunehmen und die Leistung weiter fallen.)
Die Reduktion der Förderleistung auf nur 40% des Katalogwertes lässt darauf schliessen,
dass die Pumpe für die gegebenen Verhältnisse zu geringen Druck aufbaut, d.h. die falsche ist.
Du braucherst eine mit flacherer Kennlinie, d.h. einer geringeren Katalogföderleistung, aber mehr Förderhöhe.
(Das Gegenteil sind die "Strömungs"-Pumpen, die enorme Kubaturen fördern, aber wenig Druck aufbauen,
wie z.B. die Mammutpumpe - mein Favorit.)

Alternative: 
Eine strömungsgünstigere Verrohrung (kürzer wird wohl nicht möglich sein), 
keine 90-Knie, sondern nur großzügige Bögen oder 2 Stk. 45° Bögen bzw. 3 Stk. 30° Bögen;
UVC-Klärer nur im Nebenstrom laufen lassen.

Sehr interessant ist auch die Seite www.druckverlust.de,
wo's einen tollen Onlinerechner gibt!


----------



## Olli.P (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Bakerman,

m.M.n. ist das zu wenig Leistung durch einen vom Erbauer gemachten Fehler. 

Warum hast du nicht mit Bypass gearbeitet 

Und nebenbei gibt es entsprechende Übergangsnippel mit Gewinde mit denen du alles in DN 63 hättest Verrohren können. :smoki


----------



## sternhausen (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Bakermann
Habe mir deinen Beitrag auf die schnelle mal durchgelesen und sofort mal 2 Bau- bbzw. Planungsfehler gefunden, die ganz bestimmt dazu beitragen, dass du einen imensen Pumpenverlust hast.
Zu einem ist das deine Durchgangs UVC, die TMC.
In so einem System verwendet man Tauch UVC und wenn schon Durchgangs UVC dann nur mit Bypass.
Deine UVC wird dir im jetzigem Zustand nicht viel bringen, da die Kontaktzeit auf Grund der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit viel zu hoch ist.
Zum anderen verbaut man keine 90° Bögen und schon gar nicht 5 Stück davon.

Ich hoffe das die genante Pumpe nicht die einzige ist, mit der du dein System betreibst, den mit der geringen Leistung (7000 Liter/h) wird der ganze Filter nicht gut arbeiten

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## koifischfan (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*



> den mit der geringen Leistung (7000 Liter/h) wird der ganze Filter nicht gut arbeiten


Warum schreibst du so etwas?
7000 sind doch fast die Teichmenge pro Stunde. Ich bekam meine 8000-9000 Liter mit viel weniger als 2000l/h die klar.
Leistung ist nicht alles.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Es ist nicht so, dass der Filter mit 7000 Liter pro Stunde nicht gut arbeiten wird,
aber Tatsache ist, dass der Bäcker 

für eine 17.000 l-Pumpe eine Haufen Geld ausgegeben hat
und fürderhin die hohen Stromkosten der starken Pumpe bezahlen muss,
aber nur die Pumpenleistung einer viel kleineren, billigeren Pumpe dafür bekommt.
... rausgeschmissenens Geld.


----------



## koifischfan (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

@bakerman
Zum Auslitern der Pumpe habe ich einen 90 Liter Mörtelkübel gepumpt. Versuche das auch einmal, also direkt in den Kübel.
Wie man den berechnet weißt du?


----------



## Artur (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

@Bakerman

Puhh, hab grad mal geguckt was der Red Devil kostet. Hast du zu viel Geld? Man soll zwar an der Pumpe nicht sparen aber das ist übertrieben.

Die Red Devil hat zwar auf dem Papier super Werte aber in der Praxis siehts halt anders aus. 
Schau mal, die maximale Förderhöhe beträgt vier Meter.
Die Pumpe soll 17000 schafen und nur 160Watt benötigen.
Das bedeutet das die Pumpe kaum Druck aufbauen kann und wenn Engstellen kommen reduziert sich die Fördermenge extrem. Im Grunde ist das eine Rohrpumpe und die tollen 17000 werden nur erreicht wenn die Pumpe einfach rauspumpt ohne Anschluss.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

WAHNSINN: 
Die 7000 l/h entsprechen einem Filterwiderstand von 4 m Förderhöhe, was enorm ist.

Der Preis für die Pumpe haut mich um.


----------



## sternhausen (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Koifischfan


> Warum schreibst du so etwas?
> 7000 sind doch fast die Teichmenge pro Stunde.



guckst du hier:


> Er umfasst 32000 l,



.....wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. bei 32000 Liter ist mit 7000 Liter nichts mehr mit gesamten Teichinhalt einmal die Stunde. Das sind fast einmal alle 5 Stunden den gesamten Teichinhalt und das ist nun mal für einen Koiteich zu wenig. Ein Koiteich sollte eben mal mindestens alle 2 Stunden durch den Filter.

@Artur


> Die Red Devil hat zwar auf dem Papier super Werte aber in der Praxis siehts halt anders aus.
> Schau mal, die maximale Förderhöhe beträgt vier Meter.
> Die Pumpe soll 17000 schafen und nur 160Watt benötigen.
> Das bedeutet das die Pumpe kaum Druck aufbauen kann und wenn Engstellen kommen reduziert sich die Fördermenge extrem. Im Grunde ist das eine Rohrpumpe und die tollen 17000 werden nur erreicht wenn die Pumpe einfach rauspumpt ohne Anschluss.



...hast du eine Red Devil in Betrieb?
...ich schon, sogar zwei davon und bei richtiger Anwendung bringen die auch die volle Leistung.
...und wenn die Red Devil keinen Druck aufbaut, na dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr.
Zur Information, jede Pumpe hat bei Engestellen Leistungsverlust.
..tja und eine Red Devil mit einer Rohrpumpe zu vergleichen, dazu sag ich besser gar nichts.
....das einzig richtige ist, die Red Devil ist nicht gerade billig, aber dafür erhält man auch Qualität und es gibt eben Leute, die legen Wert auf Qualität und Zuverlässigkeit

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## drwr (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo,

der Teichinhalt sollte alle 1,5 Stunden den Filter passieren besser  1 x pro Stunde.
Diese Konstellation wird bei ausgewachsenem Besatz nicht funktionieren.
Warum wählst Du den Auslauf so klein ?? Nimm´wenigstens 2 x 75 und nimm´ eine
TauchUVC mit anständigen Werten und die Sache funktioniert.
Auch die TMC im Bypass ist Unsinn, sie verhindert höchstens etwas Algen aber der Nutzen zur Bakterienkontrolle ist so null.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## sternhausen (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Wolfgang


> der Teichinhalt sollte alle 1,5 Stunden den Filter passieren besser 1 x pro Stunde.
> Diese Konstellation wird bei ausgewachsenem Besatz nicht funktionieren.
> Warum wählst Du den Auslauf so klein ?? Nimm´wenigstens 2 x 75 und nimm´ eine
> TauchUVC mit anständigen Werten und die Sache funktioniert.
> Auch die TMC im Bypass ist Unsinn, sie verhindert höchstens etwas Algen aber der Nutzen zur Bakterienkontrolle ist so null.



....hast du prinzipiell recht, jedoch reicht bei einer vernünftigen Verrohrung eine 63er in jedem Fall auch.
Bezüglich UVC und Bakterienkontrolle , da pflichte ich dir auch bei, nur UVC und Bakterienkontrolle, da gibt es nur ganz wenige UVC Lampen und diese sind dann halt wieder in einer anderen Preisliga beheimatet.
Den meisten Leuten geht es bei UVC nur um Schwebealgenbekämpfung, ich selbst benutze auch eine ordentliche Lampe, aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## drwr (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Reinhard,

ich hatte auch ein 63 Rohr bei nur 20 000 l , und das hat gar nicht funktioniert.
Das Problem man täuscht sich doch erheblich wenn man den Durchfluß so pi x Auge abschätzt. Eine exakte Messung bringt dann die Ernüchterung und die Erkenntnis warum
es plötzlich nicht funktioniert. Ich mußte dann mühsam nachträglich in GFK zwei 75 er
Leitungen einziehen und seither funktioniert es.
Wäre ich nochmals in der Bauphase würde ich nur noch 110 Rore einziehen. Beim Ausfluß
dann einfach eine Reduzierung drauf und schon habe ich auch noch eine super lenkbare
Strömung.
Leider ist man immer später schlauer.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## sternhausen (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Servus Wolfgang

ich getraue mir fast zu behaupten, dass 80-90% der Koiteiche sogar nur eine 50er Verrohrung haben und zum größten Teil auch funktionieren.
Ich selbst habe meine Rückläufe in 63er Verrohrung und das funktioniert auch mehr als wunderbar.
Zur Rücklaufverrohrung  sei zu sagen, dass diese als Gesamtpaket mit den verwendeten Pumpen gesehen werden muss.
Wer Rohrpumpen verwendet oder ähnliche "nur Wassermengenpumpen" dem sei geraten die Rücklaufverrohrung in 75mm oder noch besser in 110er Ausführung zu machen.
Wer Druckpumpen verwendet, so wie ich zwei Red Devil á 18000 Liter, für den wirkt sich eine 50er oder 63er Verrohrung am besten aus. Bei meinen Pumpen würde sich eine größere Verrohrung nachrteilig auswirken, da ich zu viel Druck abbauen würde und für eine ordentliche Ringströmung ist nun mal nicht nur die Wassermenge ausschlaggebend sondern auch der Wasserdruck.
Würde ich eine Druckpumpe welche zB einen 50er Ausgang druckseitig hat mit einer 100er Verrohrung ausstatten, hätte ich am Teicheinlauf zwar eine große Wassermenge, aber eben überhaupt kenen Strömungsdruck mehr.
Genauso verhält es sich umgekehrt. Würde ich eine Rohrpumpe mit 110er Ausgang  auf einen Teichrücklauf mit 63mm verjüngen, würde ich weder Wassermenge noch Wasserdruck haben.
Fazit:
Die Verrohrung muss immer auf die jeweilge Pumpe angepasst werden.

PS:Ich habe insgesamt 3 Teichrückläufe insgesamt mit einer Länge von ca. 25m, alles mit 63er Verrohrung, und habe dabei keinen einzigen 90° Bogen und schon gar keinen Winkel verwendet. Das höchste der Gefühle sind 45° Bögen, der Großteil ist in 33°Bögen ausgeführt.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## koifischfan (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Die 320 Hektoliter habe ich gelesen. 



> Ein Koiteich sollte eben mal mindestens alle 2 Stunden durch den Filter.





> der Teichinhalt sollte alle 1,5 Stunden den Filter passieren besser 1 x pro Stunde.


Zweimal 'soll', wer hat das festgelegt. Es ist nicht notwendig. Steckt das Geld lieber in einen wirkungsvollen Filter/Filterbau, statt das EVU (Energieversorgungsunternehmen zu finanzieren.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Die Red Devil17 ist KEINE Rohrpumpe aber auch keine Druckpumpe - eher irgendwo zwischendrin, 
wobei sie zwar sicher eine tolle (wenn auch schweineteure*) Pumpe ist,
jedoch für das gegenständliche __ Filtersystem (inkl Verrohrung) einfach nicht die Richtige!

Allerdings würde ich den Fehler auch eher beim Filtersystem (inkl Verrohrung) suchen
und nicht bei der Pumpe.

*) Ob sich DER Kaufpreis durch den relativ geringen Stromverbrauch JEMALS ammortisiert,
müsste man nachrechnen; ich glaub´s aber nicht.


----------



## Olli.P (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hi,

ist das denn nun ein Schwerkraftsystem oder ein Pumpsystem 

Obwohl man ja von einem Schwerkraftsystem ausgehen muss:



> indem ich in der letzten Filterkammer ein bestimmtes Volumen wegpumpte und die Zeit stoppte



Wobei ich dann der Meinung bin, das es hier in Sachen Qualität & Verbrauch her auch eine O..e Optimax tun würde.............. 
( Schade die 15.000er hat er wohl ned mehr im Programm  )

Und da wären mir dann auch die gemessenen 77 Watt Stromverbrauch bei 15.000L/h auch lieber als die "sparsamen" 155 Watt bei 17.000L/h und dem Kaufpreis .....................


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Das ist ja, was ich meine:
Mit entsprechend widerstandsarmer Verrohrung und Filter
bringt sogar die Aquaking Eco Dry 10000 den gleichen Volumenstrom bei geringerem Stromverbrauch
,,, um 99 €.

Die Fehlanpassung, die da passiert ist, ist vergleichbar damit,
wenn man mit dem Auto mit dem 5. Gang wegfährt:
Der tollste Mercedes wird so vom billigen Fiat 500 verblasen, 
wenn der einfach richtig geschaltet wird.


----------



## koifischfan (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Genug der Vorwürfe.
Wir sollten nun zusehen, wie @bakerman das verbessern kann.

Hast du die Möglichkeit, an der Verrohrung überhaupt etwas zu ändern. Zeichne mal einen Rohrleitungsplan.


----------



## sternhausen (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hi schwarzer Peter



> bringt sogar die Aquaking Eco Dry 10000 den gleichen Volumenstrom bei geringerem Stromverbrauch
> ,,, um 99 €.



hast du eigentlich überhaupt eine Ahnung um was es bei Koiteichen geht?:smoki
Meiner Meinung nach nicht. 
Hier geht es nicht um Volumensstrom oder normale Wasserrückführung.
Sorry, aber 90% deiner Beiträge sind absoluter Müll und ich hoffe nur das nicht ein unschuldiger Anfänger auf deinen "theoretischen Blödsinn" reinfällt.
Ich denke du bist das ein oder andere Jahr zu lange in die Schule gegangen, den von Praxis hast du Null Ahnung

Wenn alle Österreicher so wären wie du, dann würde ich freiwillig auswandern.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo,
ist Bakermann eigentlich noch bei uns? 
Ich benutze bei mir eine Oase Optimax 10000, die effektiv gut 7000 l/h bringt (bei 65W Stromverbrauch). Das habe ich am Druckverlust (sprich' am geschätzten Leitungsverlust, verglichen mit der tatsächlichen Höhendifferenz Einlauf zu Auslauf SiFi) ermittelt. 
Sie dreht recht langsam, und es gingen sogar erwachsene __ Molche durch die Pumpe (die "Blödmänner" haben sich durch den Einlauf bis in das SiFi vorgearbeitet!). :shock
Die (original-) Anschlüsse sind leider nicht so richtig wasserdicht. Da auf der Druckseite ein 50er Schlauch angeklemmt ist, verwende ich an dieser Stelle das (undichte) Pumpenzubehör. 
Damit komme ich auf mehrere gute Argumente, zu einer teuren Pumpe zu greifen. 
Wenn ich an die etlichen Anschlusskosten der Filtertechnik denke, dann verstehe ich die Spardiskussion noch weniger. :?
Dabei ist der Fakt Sicherheit - sowohl Pumpenlauf als auch Gehäusedichtheit - noch gar nicht diskutiert worden. 
Ganz egal, wie Bakermann's System nun aussieht - seine RD-Pumpe ist grundsolide und "paßt", der 38er Anschluß am UV nicht. Mit dem bypass sollte es klappen - die 63er Verrohrung ist sicher nicht perfekt, aber wohl noch ausreichend, trotz der 90°-Winkel. Wer mal auf die Preise für 75er oder gar 90er sieht, der kann die Entscheidung nachvollziehen.


----------



## Nikolai (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*


Daß die Verrohrung unglücklich ausgelegt ist, wurde ja schon mehrfach festgestellt. Aber in Wahrheit dürfte der Durchfluß im Echtbetrieb mit gefüllter Filterkammer höher als die von Dir gemessenen 7000 Liter sein.
Denn wenn Du die Filterkammer leer pumpst, vergrößert sich dabei die zu überwindende Höhendifferenz. Bei den auf Volumenstrom ausgelegten Pumpen wirkt sich ein Höhenunterschied von z.B 1m erheblich auf die Fördermenge aus. Nun weiß ich nicht wie tief Deine Filterkammer ist, aber Abweichungen durch den Meßfehler von 2000 Litern und mehr sind durchaus denkbar.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*



sternhausen schrieb:


> hast du eigentlich überhaupt eine Ahnung um was es bei Koiteichen geht?:smoki
> Meiner Meinung nach nicht.
> Hier geht es nicht um Volumensstrom oder normale Wasserrückführung.
> Sorry, aber 90% deiner Beiträge sind  reinfällt.
> ...


Es muss ja nicht unbedingt an funktionalem Anaphabetismus 
und/oder völligem "Vergessen" von elementarem physikalischem Grundschulwissen liegen,
dass Leute die jeder (serösen) Pumpe beiliegende Dokumentation als Füllmaterial im Karton betrachten und gleich ungelesen wegschmeissen, 
kann aber EINE mögliche Ursache dafür sein,
dass sie Interpretationen dieser auch im web auffindbaren Daten durch einen Techniker 
für '"absoluten Müll und theoretischen Blödsinn" halten.
Arm. rh

Man muss eben nicht schon den Ur-Ur-Urgroßvater vom Koi persönlich gekannt haben,
als der noch grau war und zum Verspeisen gezüchtet wurde,
um die Pumpe passend zur gegebenen Verrohrung 
oder (wo wir ja offenbar einer Meinung sind) die Verrohrung passend zur Pumpe zu dimensionieren:
Mit ein bissl technischem Verständnis kann man aus dem Pumpendiagramm ablesen,
welchen Volumenstrom (auf den es ja eben DOCH ankommt, denn genau deswegen pumpen wir ja!)
man bei gegebenem Gegendruck erhalten wird.

Völliger Schwachsinn ist daher auch, zu glauben,
die Pumpenleistung erhöhe sich durch Verbauen einer DÜNNEREN Rohrleitung:
Die 25 m lange 63 mm-Leitung von sternhausen hat bei 17 m³/h einen Gegendruck entsprechend einer Förderhöhe von 1,6 m
(Quelle Onlinerechner www.druckverlust.de - kann jeder ausprobieren - wirklich toll!) 
und reduziert den Volumenstrom des roten Teufels bei einem angenommenen Filtergegendruck von 2 m Wassersäule 
auf ca. 8.500  Liter pro Stunde - weshalb er auch ZWEI Pumpen braucht, um die Katalog-Liter-pro-Stunde von EINER zu erhalten.
(Quelle http://www.bronzewelt.com/Red Devil 17.htm)
Hätte er die Verrohrung mit einem 110er-Rohr gemacht (was einem Gegendruck von nur 10 cm Förderhöhe zusätzlich zum Filter entspricht)
würde bereits EINE Pumpe ca. 13.500 Liter pro Stunde bringen
und alle BEIDE sogar 27.000 Liter pro Stunde - beachtlich, aber vielleicht gar nicht notwendig,
vor allem, wenn er die nicht unbeträchtliche Ersparnis (eine schweineteure Pumpe weniger und halbe Energiekosten)
in einen größeren Teich investiert hätte..

Wo Sternhausen aber unbestreitbar recht hat (wahrscheinlich hat er lang genug herumprobiert):





sternhausen schrieb:


> ...und habe dabei keinen einzigen 90° Bogen und schon gar keinen Winkel verwendet.
> Das höchste der Gefühle sind 45° Bögen, der Großteil ist in 33°Bögen ausgeführt.


Den Satz mit dem auswandern kommentiere ich nicht (auf dieses Niveau herab begebe ich mich nicht)
und wem meine Beiträge nicht gefallen, kann ja gerne die Scroll-Leiste benutzen.


----------



## sternhausen (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

...wieder mal wie so oft ganz viel theoretischer Müll 
Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Lieber Reinhard!
Das kannst du gerne sehen, wie du willst und noch viele teure Pumpen kaufen.
Mit diesem "theoretischen Müll" verdiene ich mir seit Jahrzehnten mein gar nicht so schlechtes Gehalt
und wenn sich das nicht durch meine Mitarbeiter in die Praxis umsetzen ließe,
wäre das doch wohl kaum der Fall, 
oder?


----------



## Artur (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Wenn man sich die Daten einer Rohrpumpe anschaut und die Daten der Red Devil findet man große gemeinsamkeiten. 

Ich wette die Kennlinien verlaufen sogar ähnlich, also nicht linear abfallend sonder bogenförmig.

Die RedDevils haben anscheindend nur ein größeres Schaufelrad wodurch das Fördervolumen steigt, jedoch auf kosten des Drucks. Wenn die Red Devil "so viel Druck" hat, wieso kann sie dann nur 4m das Wasser hochpumpen?

Meiner Meinung ist die RedDevil nur ein gutes Marketing Produkt. Da wird so getan, als stecke da geheime hochmoderne Technik drin wodurch sie überirdesche Leistung hat. Die Jungs von RedDevil kochen auch nur mit Wasser.


----------



## drwr (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Reihard,

Theorie ist die schriftliche Fixierung von praktischen Ergebnissen.
Da mußt Du noch etwas an Dir arbeiten und nochmal Deine Physikbücher
rauskramen.
Der schwarze Peter hat - für Dich offensichtlich leider - recht.
Ich habe die meisten Pumpen ausprobiert und das seit über 10 Jahren und bei mir laufen
jetzt einfach Rohrpumpen und eine Blue ecco , aber das Ganze funktioniert erst seit ich
auf 2 x 75 erweitert habe ( zusätzlich zu den 2 x 63 ).
Und ich messe nicht mit pippistreifen sondern mit Photometer  und WTW Meßinstrumenten.
Da ich 37 zT. über 70 cm große Koi in 20000 l halte weiß ich wovon ich rede.
3 Koi in 30000 l funktionieren immer !!!!!
Und wenn Du wirklich hergehst die Physik anwendest , so wie der Peter das Ganze durchrechnest - j a den Müll - wirst Du staunen wenn Du dann auslitterst und richtig gerechnet hast  wie ähnlich die Ergebnisse sind.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## drwr (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Artur,

natürlich gelten die physikalischen Gesetze für alle und sich kann man über das Flügeldesign
Verbesserungen erreichen, da stimme ich Dir voll zu, aber ein Wunder isr auch eine RedD.
nicht.
Auch sie pumpt Wasser und um den Preis zu rechtfertigen müßte sie um so viel besser
pumpen was aber an eben dieser Physik scheitert.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Nikolai (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*


Das Design von Flügelrädern für Kreiselpumpen ist seit mehr als 100 Jahren Allgemeingut und hat nur wenig mit gut oder schlecht zu tun. Man kann halt Pumpen für hohe Volumenströme auslegen, oder für hohe Drücke. Oft wählt man ein Mittelding, das anhand der Pumpenkennlinie einzusehen ist. Die Leistung einer Pumpe ergibt sich aus dem Produkt von geförderter Masse und dem zu überwindenden Höhenunterschied. Bei gedrosseltem Durchfluß kann eine 150 Watt - Pumpe durchaus nur z.B. 70 Watt verbrauchen. Umgekehrt ,was viele nicht wissen, kann man auch eine Kreiselpumpe überlasten, indem man den Gegendruck gegen Null reduziert. Die Pumpe läuft dann "in die Menge", was zu einer Zerstörung derselben führt, sofern kein Überlastschutz eingebaut ist. Die gewünschten Fördermengen kann ich also mit einer billigen, als auch mit einer teuren Pumpe erzielen, sofern die Pumpenkennlinie dem System angepasst ist.
Preisunterschiede ergeben sich durch die Qualität der Lagerung, der Dichtringe, Abriebbeständigkeit, Korosionsbeständigkeit, integrierte Thermoschutzschalter, Rückflußsperrvorrichtungen ect.
Sicherlich gibt es auch Unterschiede im Wirkungsgrad.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Die Pumpenkennlinie schaut eigentlich von ALLEN Pumpen prinzipiell so ähnlich aus;
bei manchen gerade, bei manchen mehr bogenförmig.
Wie steil die verläuft, d.h. ob´s eine Strömungs- oder eine Druckpumpe werden soll,
oder genauer: für welchen Bestriebspunkt die Pumpe ausgelegt werden soll,
legt der Konstrukteur hauptsächlich über die Form des Laufrades fest.

Der Unterschied wird erst deutlich, wenn man die Daten der einen in das Diagramm der anderen einträgt,
was einem die Pumpenhersteller oft gar nicht einfach machen:
(Wer an uninformierte Kunden oder Schrott verkaufen will, liefert gleich gar keine Kennlinie.)
Die einen tragen den Druck bzw. die Förderhöhe senkrecht auf (was ja naheliegend ist),
manche waagrecht (Höhe waagrecht - naja. Macht z.B. Red Devil.),
manche geben Liter pro Minute an und manche m³/Stunde.
ein Taschenrechner ist also hilfreich beim Vergleichen.
Den braucht man auch um den Stromverbrauch abzuschätzen,
denn der ist meist stark vom Betriebspunkt abhängig und deckt sich somit meist nicht mit den angegebenen Werten.

Die Red Devil 17 ist sicher eine feine Pumpe auf letztem technischen Stand;
das Fehlen des Lüfterrades ehöht nicht nur den Wirkungsgrad und senkt die Geräuschemissionen,
sondern zeigt auch, dass mit dem Kupferquerschnitt und dem Eisen nicht gespart wurde,
(Originalbeschreibung: _"Die Pumpe enthält nämlich keine metallischen Bestandteile." _)
weshalb weniger Verlustwärme anfällt als bei vergleichbaren Pumpen.
Der CNC-bearbeitete Pumpenkopf könnte strömungsgünstiger sein als konventionelle aus Spritzguss,
was dem Volumenstrom weiter auf die Sprünge hilft.
Alles in Allem:
feine Pumpe, aber viel zu teuer - 
das was die kann, spielt die hohen Anschaffungskosten nicht leicht herein,
vor allem nicht, wenn man die teuer bezahlten Errungenschaften durch hohe Filter- und Leitungswiderstände wieder verschenkt.

Um zu verdeutlichen, was die Pumpenkennlinie aussagt,
hab ich mal die Kennlinie einer Speck-Schwimmbadpumpe in die Pumpenkennlinie der Devil eingetragen.
Die hat zwar die doppelte MAXMAL-Leistung (bei vergleichbarem Druck jedoch vergleichbar),
kostet aber auch nur die ein Viertel.
Links vom schwarzen senkrechten Strich bringt die Red Devil mehr Volumenstrom
und rechts davon (über einem Gegendruck von ca. 3,5 m Wassersäule) die billige Speck.
Die von mir geliebten Mammutpumpen hab ich in das Diagramm reingeschätzt 
(100 mm-Rohr, 1,5 m tiefe Einblasung und Becker VT3.60 als Luftpumpe),
damit man sieht, wie die Kennlinie einer Strömungspumpe aussieht.
Die ist wieder unschlagbar, wenn es um geringe Förderhöhen, Wartungsarmut
und um Tierfreundlichkeit geht: Wer da reinkommt, flutscht unbeschädigt durch!

@ dwr-Wolfgang:
Bitte verrat uns, welche Rohrpumpen du einsetzt und ob du davon Kennlinien besitzt!


----------



## Bakerman (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Oje Forum, 
was habe ich da eine Diskussion los getreten!
Der Tipp von Olli P. hat doch schon geholfen.
UV Lampe ausgebaut; damit sind 3x 90° Bögen weggefallen und schon wird die letzte Filterkammer, aus der die RD das Wasser zieht, zu 2/3 leergezogen wie vom Händler vorhergesagt wurde.
Danach wurde sogar der Lehmschlamm, der sich in den Bodenabläufen etwas abgesetzt hatte, heraus gespült.
Wie gesagt der Hauptübeltäter war die UV und die läuft demnächst über Bypass.

Jetzt noch eine andere Frage !!!!!
Besteht eventuell noch die Möglichkeit den neuen Teich vor dem Winter noch mit Fischen zu besetzen? Der Filter lief ca. 1/2 Jahr an dem kleinen Teich. Das Filtermaterial hatte ich beim Umbau mehrere Tage in einem Wasserbecken gelagert. Danach wurde es gleich wieder in den laufenden Filter am neuen Teich eingesetzt. 
Aber bitte nicht wegen mir verbale Schlammschlachten austragen 
Danke für die rege Beteiligung!!
Andreas


----------



## Olli.P (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Andreas,


das wird nix mehr  

zu viel Stress für die Fische............. 

lass es 

und warte bis zum Frühling


----------



## sternhausen (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Andreas

....wie Oli schon sagt, jetzt ist es schon zu spät zum Fische umsetzen.
Warte bis zum Frühling bis das Wasser konstant zwischen 15 und 18° hat. So machst du den Fischen und auch dir einen Gefallen.
Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## sternhausen (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hi zusammen



> Theorie ist die schriftliche Fixierung von praktischen Ergebnissen


...so stellen sich das viele Theoretiker vor, die anderen wissen, das die Praxis meist ganz anders aussieht.


> Da mußt Du noch etwas an Dir arbeiten und nochmal Deine Physikbücher
> rauskramen.


Hier hat keiner physikalische Grundsätze in Frage gestellt, hier geht es auch nicht um theoretische Anwendungen,hier geht es um praktische Anwendung, in diesem Falle an einem Koiteich.


> Ich habe die meisten Pumpen ausprobiert und das seit über 10 Jahren und bei mir laufen
> jetzt einfach Rohrpumpen und eine Blue ecco , aber das Ganze funktioniert erst seit ich
> auf 2 x 75 erweitert habe ( zusätzlich zu den 2 x 63 ).


...siehste, du bringst es selbst auf den Punkt. Eine Rohrpumpe hat je nach Literleistung entweder einen 75er oder einen 110er Abgang druckseitig. Das ist für jeden Praktiker klar, dass ich nicht kleiner vom Querschnitt werden kann, sondern dass ich mindestens mit dem gleichen Querschnitt oder besser noch mit einem größeren Querschnitt weiter gehe.
Würde ich mit einer Rohrpumpe oder einer ECO Pumpe mit verkleinerten Rohrquerschnitt weiter gehen, würde mir die Pumpe in die Knie gehen und voll an Leistung verlieren, da diese Pumpen ja nicht auf (Gegen-)Druck oder anders ausgedrückt auf Förderhöhe ausgelegt sind.
Womit mir gleich beim nächsten Punkt wären, den größten Schwachsinn in diesem Thema überhaupt, eine Red Devil mit einer Rohrpumpe gleich zustellen.
Ich will hier keinesfalls Rohrpumpen oder Eco Pumpen schlechter stellen, als z.B eine Red Devil oder eine sonstige Druckpumpe. Ich hätte auch gr keinen Grund dazu, zumal ich alle genannten Pumpen selbst verkaufe.
Was ich will, ist das die richtige Pumpe im richtigen Zusammenhang eingesetzt wird.



> Und ich messe nicht mit pippistreifen sondern mit Photometer und WTW Meßinstrumenten.


...finde ich toll, ichch fürchte, du wirst aber nicht der einzige auf diesem Planet sein.


> Und wenn Du wirklich hergehst die Physik anwendest , so wie der Peter das Ganze durchrechnest - j a den Müll - wirst Du staunen wenn Du dann auslitterst und richtig gerechnet hast wie ähnlich die Ergebnisse sind.


...nochmal hier geht es nicht um Physik, es hat auch keiner physikalische Grundlagen in Frage gestellt, es geht hier um Koiteiche, aber dies zu begreifen ist eben der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis.
... ich versuche es nochmals so erklären, dass es bielleicht auch der letzte Theoretiker versteht.
Sinn einer Pumpe bei einem Koiteich ist in erster Linie einen gewißen Flow (je nach Teichgröße und Filter) zu erreichen. Dieser Flow sollte vom Filter mittels Pumpen so in den Teich zurück geführt werden, dass eine bestmögliche Ringströmung erreicht wird um eben den Mulm und sonstige Sedimente richtung Bodenabläufe zu transportieren.
Nun ist es praktisch so. dass ich (je nach Teichform und Teichgröße) 2-4 Rückläufe benötige um eine halbwegs akzeptable Ringströmung zu erreichen.
Nun gibt es Teiche die sind im Gesamten so, dass vom angrenzenden Filter- oder Filterkeller direkt eine Durchführung als Rücklauf in den Teich gemacht wird. Hier muss ich meist einmal oder meistens um gar keine Ecke und der Weg ist nicht länger als 1 Meter.
Das ich in diesem Falle mein Auslangen mit einer Rohrpumpe oder einer  Eco Pumpe mein Auslangen finde, das ist ja wohl selbsterklärend. Funktioniert auch bis zu einer gewißen Teichgröße prima. Nur in der Praxis ist es so, dass die Teiche größer sind oder eben eine Form haben, die nach einer anderen Anordnung der Rückläufe verlangen, damit eine akzeptable Ringströmung erreicht werden kann. So nun sind wir wieder beim Unterschied Theorie zu Praxis.
Diese "Anordnung der Rückläufe" bringt natürlich bedeutend längere Rohrleitungswege sowie mehrere "um die Ecke Führungen mit sich"
Das diese " um die Ecke Führungenn" mit 33° Bögen oder im schlechtesten Falle mit 45° Bögen ausgeführt werden sollen ist ebenfalls selbstverständlich und braucht nicht extra erwähnt zu werden.
Aber selbst diese Bögen und die längeren Leitungen bringen erheblichen Wiederstand in den von der Pumpe zu befördernden Volumensstrom. Diesen Wiederstand kann man auch mit Förderhöhe vergleichen.
Jetzt kann natürlich einer sagen, ich nehme eine Rohrpumpe mit 110er Rohr und gut ist es. Nein, es ist eben nicht gut, den für eine vernünftige Ringströmung brauche ich auch einen gewißen Druck und nicht nur Volumen.
Ganz einfach zu vergleichen ist das mit einem Gartenschlauch.
Ist der Gartenschlauch vorne offen, quasi ohne Düse, dann wird bei normalen Wasserleitungsdruck das Wasser 5m weit spritzen. Drücke ich das Ende des Gartenschlauches bei gleichem Volumensstrom und gleichem Wasserdruck!!!! mit den Fingern zusammen, also ich verenge den Leitungsquerschnitt, dann wird das Wasser auf einmal 15m weit spritzen.
So weit kann ja nun auch euin Theoretiker hoffentlich folgen.
So nun stellt man sich rein theoretisch diesen Gartenschlauch an eine Rohrpumpe angeschlossen vor, was wird sein, ganz einfach, durch das zusammendrücken des Gartenschlauches wird der Rohrpumpe ein Gegendruch oder eben eine extreme Förderhöhe vorgetäuscht und diese Pumpe wird ganz einfach in die "Knie" gehen, da sie einfach nicht auf diese Gegebenheit ausgelegt ist.
Stelle ich mir aber an dem gleichen Schlauch eine Red Devil vor, wird diese bestimmt auch ab gewißen Werten  an Leistung verlieren, aber der Unterschied ist bedeutend größer!!!!! und ich werde bei gleichen Gegendruck bedeutend weiter spritzen können.
Nun zurück zum Thema.
Es nützt mir nichts wenn ich in den Koiteich bei einem Rücklauf 10000 Liter in den Teich zurückführe und wenn ich 10cm die Hand davor hinhalte, ich dann nichts mehr spüre.
Genau um das geht es und um sonst nichts.
Das z.B.die Red Devil nicht billig ist, das ist schon richtig, aber Qualität hat eben seinen Preis
und vor allem muss man ja das Verhältnis Leistung zu Stromverbrauch vergleichen.
Vergleicht man zb die zitierte Speck Pumpe mit der Red Devil richtig, dann wird man schnell merken, dass die Speck bei gleicher Leistung mehr als den doppelten Stromverbrauch hat und schon rechtfertigt sich auch wieder der höhere Anschaffungspunkt.
Fazit der ganzen Geschichte. Jede Pumpe hat ihre Existenzberechtigung, aber ganz wichtig, jede Pumpe hat auch ihr spezieles Einsatzgebiet, wo sie eben am effizientesten arbeitet und zwischen Rohrpumpen, Eco Pumpen und zB Druckpumpen wie die Red Devil liegen in der Praxis ganz große Welten.
Des weiteren kene ich als Händler auch die Qualitätsunterschiede der einzelnen Pumpen sehr gut.
Bei den Pumpen wollen halt viele Leute sparen,den die sind ja meist so verbaut, dass diese der Nachbar sowieso nicht sieht, bei den Autos ist das meist anders, die kann man ja gut zeigen, da braucht man nicht zu sparen, da genügt es dann ja über den Spritpreis zu jammern.
Qualität kostet eben Geld und wird auch immer Geld kosten.
Mir ist es das Wert, auch wenn es der Nachbar nicht sieht.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Bakerman (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Das geht auch so in Ordnung, da ich den kleineren Teich besser winterfest machen kann.
Dann kann ich in Ruhe Teichtechnik fertigstellen und verfeinern.
Die Red Devil 17 bekam ich übrigens für 765€ und nicht wie meist im Netz verbreitet für knapp 1000€.

Noch was anderes,
jeder Bodenablauf und der Skimmer hat einen Zugschieber. Damit der Skimmer vernünftig absaugt muss ich den BA, an dem der Skimmer mit dran hängt, fast halb zuschiebern.
Geht das in der Praxis in Ordnung oder macht es Sinn einen extra Eingang an den Filter zuflanschen?

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hi Reinhard!
Na bitte - SO weit liegen die Praktiker und die Theoretiker in den Ergebnissen ja gar nicht auseinander!
Was du über die Umlenkunegn in den Rohrleitungen schreibst, kann ich nur unterschreiben
und hab´s auch in der alleresten Antwort in diesem thread (Seite 1) schon geschrieben:





derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Eine strömungsgünstigere Verrohrung (kürzer wird wohl nicht möglich sein),
> keine 90-Knie, sondern nur großzügige Bögen oder 2 Stk. 45° Bögen bzw. 3 Stk. 30° Bögen;
> UVC-Klärer nur im Nebenstrom laufen lassen.


Wo du jedoch grundsätzlich irrst,
ist dass der Rohrleitungsdurchmesser NICHT zu groß sein darf:





sternhausen schrieb:


> Wer Druckpumpen verwendet, so wie ich zwei Red Devil á 18000 Liter, für den wirkt sich eine 50er oder 63er Verrohrung am besten aus. Bei meinen Pumpen würde sich eine größere Verrohrung nachrteilig auswirken, da ich zu viel Druck abbauen würde und für eine ordentliche Ringströmung ist nun mal nicht nur die Wassermenge ausschlaggebend sondern auch der Wasserdruck.


Tatsache ist (wie ich schon mit Hilfe des genialen Onlinerechners von www.druckverlust.de vorgerechnet habe),
dass bei gegebener Länge der Durchmesser ausschlaggebend für den Druckverlust an der Leitung ist
und mit einem Verlust rührt man eben keinen Teich um - der kostet nur.

Beispiel:
Wir pumpen 13.500 Liter pro Stunde durch ein 25 m langes gerades Rohr (mit angenommenen 0,5 mm Rauheit durch Besiedelung,
jede Kurve verschlimmert natürlich die Ergebnisse!)
und erhalten damit 

beim 110 mm Rohr einen Druckverlust entsprechend einer Förderhöhe von 5,6 cm,
beim 63 mm-Rohr einen Druckverlust entsprechend einer Förderhöhe von 1,03 m,
aber beim empfohlenen 50 mm Rohr sind das sogar schon 3,50 m!
(Kann jeder in den Onlinerechner eintippen und das stünde insbesondere jemandem, 
der mit der Dimensionierung von solchen Systemen sein Geld verdient, gut zu Gesicht:
Genau für DIESE Leute ist der nämlich ins web gestellt!)

Folgen:
Bei einem angenommenen Filtergegendruck (inkl. tatsächlicher Förderhöhe) von 2 m Wassersäule 
braucht man zur Förderung der 13.500 Liter pro Stunde durch das 110 mm-Rohr EINE Red Devil 17.
Um die Wassermenge durch das 63 mm-Rohr zu bringen, braucht man schon 1,3 Red Devil 17 (Wird schierig - ist mir klar!),
aber durch das 50 mm-Rohr bringt man die Wassermenge nicht einmal mit HUNDERT parallelgeschalteten Red Devils durch: 
DAFÜR liefern die einfach nicht genug Druck - ohne dass das eine schlechte Pumpe wäre:
Es ist einfach die 50er-Verrohrung schlicht falsch dimensioniert
und die 63er grenzwertig:
30% höhere Investitionskosten und 30% höhere Stromkosten 
werden an der Reibung im Rohr verbraten!

Der dwr-Wolfgang hat jetzt ganz einfach recht, wenn er empfiehlt, die Leistung zu MESSEN,
denn die Handabschätzung ("Boah - DES strömt!") 
wird die 1,2 m/s, mit denen das 63 mm-Rohr reinspritzt, subjektiv heftiger empfinden
als die 0,39 m/s, die aus dem 110 mm-Rohr strömen.
Aber selbst in diesem Fall (mit 1,3 Pumpen und 130% Stromkosten) liefert das dünnere Rohr die schlechteren Ergebnisse,
da es einen großen Teil der innewohnenden Energie nicht an die gewünschte Kreisströmung im Teich abgibt,
sondern als Turbulenz in unmittelbarer Nähe der Einströmstelle verliert.
Dort (und nur dort!) wirbelt es natürlich, aber wir wollen eben nicht eine kleine Hand wegspülen, 
sondern einen sehr großen Querschnitt der Wassermenge im Teich in Bewegung versetzen.

Der Vergleich mit dem gequetschten Gartenschlauch hinkt auch mehr als grimmig:
Wenn du den Gartenschlauch nicht nur am Ende zusammenquetschst, 
sondern auf der gesamten Länge, wie das der empfohlenen dünneren Leitung entspräche,
tät´s am Ende nicht herausspritzen, sonden bloß tröpfeln.

Vergleicht man die Speck-Pumpe mit der Red Devil richtig, dann wird man schnell merken, 
dass die Speck zwar den doppelten MAXIMAL-Stromverbrauch hat, 
aber die 250 Watt nur bei 6m³/h und einer Förderhöhe von 8 m (!) braucht;
bei geringere Förderhöhe bezieht die natürlich weit weniger Leistung!
(Bei dieser Förderhöhe liefert die Red Devil überhaupt nichts mehr und bezieht trotzdem Strom aus dem Netz; 
dafür ist sie aber auch nicht konstruiert!)
Ich habe die Speckpumpe ja auch gar nicht als lohnenswerte Alternative für das gegenständliche Projekt empfohlen,
sondern nur eine Druckpumpe gesucht, um anhand des Pumpendiagramms zu zeigen,
dass keine Pumpe "alles gut kann" und wie man das daraus ablesen kann,
ohne 17 Pumpen ausprobiert zu haben.

Die Red Devil ist sicher eine feine Pumpe, 
aber wenn du glaubst, dass den völlig überhöhten Kaufpreis langfristig durch geringeren Stromverbrauch ammortisiert,
bin ich schon auf deine Kalkulation neugierig!


off topic:
Lustig find ich immer nur, wie sich manche Leute abfällig über die Theoretiker äußern
und dann mit Selbstverständlichkeit den Lichtschalter betätigen, ein Flugzeug besteigen,
ein Auto starten oder eben eine Pumpe anschliessen: 
Glaubst du wirklich, da wird immer herumprobiert bis es funzt?
Speziell im Anlagenbau (und unsere Teiche mit Filter SIND Anlagen!) 
wird ausschließlich aufgrund von Datenblättern und Berechnungen konstruiert
und die Kunden sind da weit kritischer als der durchschnittliche Koi-Pfleger:
Wenn das nicht auf Anhieb klappt, ist man als Konstukteur schnell seinen Job los!
Da hat der Wolfgang liegt da schon richtig, wenn er schreibt:





drwr schrieb:


> Theorie ist die schriftliche Fixierung von praktischen Ergebnissen.


Da mußt Du noch etwas an Dir arbeiten und nochmal Deine Physikbücher
rauskramen.


----------



## sternhausen (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hi Peter

Ich gebe es einfach auf, du bist und bleibst einfach ein toller Theoretiker, prakisch ein "theoretischer Peter"



> Lustig find ich immer nur, wie sich manche Leute abfällig über die Theoretiker äußern
> und dann mit Selbstverständlichkeit den Lichtschalter betätigen, ein Flugzeug besteigen,
> ein Auto starten oder eben eine Pumpe anschliessen:
> Glaubst du wirklich, da wird immer herumprobiert bis es funzt?



...ich kann es, denn ich bin einer der den Unteschied recht gut kennt, da ich zufällig einer  der bin, der im Hauptberuf "praktisch" dafür sogt, dass z.B. ein Flugzeug  da oben bleibt und in zahlreichen Modifikationen das dann nacharbeitet und ausbessert wo sich die Theoretiker am Papier getäuscht haben.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

... und der einfach ZWEI schweineteure Pumpen montiert und den doppelten Strom verbraucht,
wenn´s bei richtiger Dimensionierung der Verrohrung vielleicht auch EINE getan hätte.
Moralisch bedenklich ist nur, dass du aus der Unwissenheit deiner Kunden,
deren Vertrauen du wissentlich oder unwissentlich missbrauchst,
einen nicht unbeträchtlichen zusätzlichen Gewinn schlägst,
indem du mehr oder stärkere Pumpen verkaufst.
Wahrscheinlich bist du deswegen 
kein Flugzeugbauer mehr.
Schön Traurig!


----------



## Digicat (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Servus und *schönen* Nachmittag

Die Diskussion ist hoch interessant 

und man kann daraus seine Schlüsse ziehen .... 

Eine Bitte an Reinhard und Peter .... 

Bitte sachlich bleiben .... manche Beiträge gehen schon ein bisserl unter die Gürtellinie 

Ich lasse sie allerdings drinnen ... Zensur kommt ganz schlecht rüber .... 

Ps.: Ihr beide seid doch Mods  ..... wollte dies nur Erinnerung bringen


----------



## sternhausen (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Helmut

..dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl, da für mich nun sowieso zu diesem Thema alles gesagt ist und das 90 % nur Müll sind zeigt schon der letzte Beitrag.



> .. und der einfach ZWEI schweineteure Pumpen montiert und den doppelten Strom verbraucht,
> wenn´s bei richtiger Dimensionierung der Verrohrung vielleicht auch EINE getan hätte.



...theoretisch richtig, nur falls der Verfasser dieser Zeilen genau gelesen hätte, dann hätte er schon längst begriffen um was es geht, den praktisch habe ich 3 Teichrückläufe und nicht einen, deshalb zwei Pumpen.
Des weiteren spricht für 2 Pumpen die Sicherheit die man hat wenn mal eine ausfällt oder gewartet werden muss, aber dass gibt es natürlich theoretisch nicht. Weiters ist mir Qualität wichtiger als 200 Euro zu sparen, auch dann wenn es die Nachbarn nicht wissen was die Pumpe gekostet haben.



> Moralisch bedenklich ist nur, dass du aus der Unwissenheit deiner Kunden,
> deren Vertrauen du wissentlich oder unwissentlich missbrauchst,
> einen nicht unbeträchtlichen zusätzlichen Gewinn schlägst,
> indem du mehr oder stärkere Pumpen verkaufst


Ebenso denke ich, ist der Begriff Moral für manche genau so ein Fremdwort wie  auch der Begriff Praxis.
Geholfen hätte aber auch hier richtiges lesen und ein wenig denken, den ich habe es schon betont, ich verkaufe alle Pumpen nicht nur die Red Devil und wenn er dann noch ein wenig Geschäftswissen hätte, dann würde er auch wissen, dass die Gewinnspannen bei billigen (aber nicht schlechten!) Chinapumpen sicher größer wären als bei Markenprodukten.



> Wahrscheinlich bist du deswegen
> kein Flugzeugbauer mehr.


..und wieder "Müll", den ich bin nach wie vor in der Fliegerei tätig, wäre aber auch so geschrieben gewesen das es verständlich war, setzt aber wieder mal voraus genau zu lesen. Und um irgendwelchen theoretischen Schwachsinn gleich mal vorzubeugen, ich mache meine Jobs (dazu noch recht erfolgreich), da mir diese allesamt Spaß machen und nicht weil ich muss. Mir würde mit Sicherheit auch ein Job zum Leben reichen, selbst dann könnte ich mir noch 2 Pumpen leisten, die ein wenig teurer sind.



> Schön Traurig!


.. die ersten und einzigen wahren Worte in diesem Beitrag. 
Aber auch nur in dem Zusammenhang, "Da sieht man was heute teilweise aus unseren Schulen rauskommt".
Tippe ganz stark auf HTL und Titel Ing. 

Also Helmut, wie gesagt für mich ist dieses Thema nun abgeschlossen, aber unser Peter wird bestimmt noch einge Theorien auf Lager haben.

@Peter
bussi1
Nichts für ungut, du bist schon ok.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Ja, es kommt offenbar immer auch auf den Blickwinkel an,
denn die Hilfe, die einem der seriöse Hersteller mit dem Pumpendiagramm zur Verfügung stellt
und den Druckverlustrechner geflissentlich zu ignorieren, zu negieren oder nicht verstehen zu wollen,
steht selbstverständlich jedem frei 
und Kunden die sich dem Verkäufer ausliefern, ohne sich elementares Fachwissen anzueignen
(was heutzutage einfacher ist denn je),
haben´s eigentlich ohnehin nicht anders verdient,
als dass ihre sauerverdienten Euerlein in der Rohreibung in Wärme umgewandelt werden,
anstatt durchs paar Euro teurere, dickere Rohr Wasser zu fördern.
(Natürlich ist eine Redundanz bei den Pumpen von Vorteil, 
war aber nicht nachgefragt und hat Sternhausen bisher nicht so argumentiert.)

Dass es für ihn keine Rolle spielt, ein paar Hundert € mehr oder weniger beim Fenster rauszuschmeissen
(Mit 200 ist es da bei Weitem nicht getan und die Ammortisationsrechnung ist er uns nach wie vor schuldig!),
ist schön für ihn, jedoch nicht automatisch auf JEDEN Kunden und JEDEN Forumsleser umlegbar.

Damit wäre ja langsam WIRKLICH alles gesagt 
und jeder, der will, kann sich seine Essenz aus diesem thread ziehen.
Wer nicht will, kann´s natürlich auch gern sein lassen.

Ach ja eines noch:
Ich habe hier keine "Theorien" zum Besten gegeben, die ich oder irgendjemand sonst "auf Lager hat",
sondern nur durch jeden jederzeit nachvollziehbare nackte Fakten 
(außer man mißtraut den Hersteller-Pumpendiagrammen, dem Druckverlustrechner, usw.)
auf der Basis elementarer Physik und unter Anwendung von Grundschulmathematik,
die im Anlagenbau seit Jahrzehnten erfolgreich eingesetzt werden.
Sternhausen hält dem die ins Wasser getauchte Sensor-Hand entgegen
und macht Spritzversuche mit dem Gartenschlauch;
ich tippe auf Schulabbruch und den Titel "trotzdem-was-geworden"?


----------



## Nikolai (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

langsam wirds peinlich,
ich mit meinem schmalen Geldbeutel kaufte bisher immer billige Tauchpumpen, die aber regelmäßig nach 2 Jahren, nach Ablauf der Garantie defekt gingen. (Lagerschaden). Habe nun eine Pumpe mit 5 Jahre Garantie gefunden. Der Wikungsgrad ist passabel, und wenn die 60 Euro teure Pumpe tatsächlich 5 Jahre hält, bin ich ganz zufrieden.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hi Nikolai!
Soweit ich mich erinnere, hast du in deiner Teichanlage erhebliche Niveauunterschiede:
Mit einem Filter mit geringem Durchflusswiderstand KANN da eine Red Devil eine teure, aber haltbare Lösung darstellen
(Was die geschrieben haben, hat ja doch Hand und Fuß - bis auf´s "metallfrei" halt.);
wenn der nötige Druck allerdings in den Bereich von mehreren Metern geht,
ist vielleicht doch sogar so eine Speck-Pumpe die erste Wahl:
Qualitativ trau ich denen durchaus so einiges zu
und kosten tun sie auch nicht die Welt!
Über die Verrohrung brauchen wir
- glaub ich zumindest -
nimmer reden,
nicht?

Off topic:
Die Lagerschäden an deinen Pumpen sind unreparierbar?
Kennst du keinen geschickten Bastler?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Ach Quatsch, das ist nicht peinlich.
Das ist im Moment das mit Abstand spannendste Thema hier im Forum 
Macht ruhig weiter so, sonst gibts doch keinen Spaß hier im Forum.

Nur lauter Theoretiker und Praktiker, aber keinen wirklichen Fun.

@ Reinhard: Peter halte ich für einen Fachmann, der sich sehr viel Mühe gibt, den Praktikern Hinweise zu geben, wie es in der Theorie und Praxis  aussieht. Dazu recherchiert er und hat von (denke ich) Berufswegen einen sehr großen Erfahrungsschatz. 

Er hat Theoretisch wie praktisch recht, wenn er sagt, das ein Wasserschlauch mit 3 cm Durchmesser und einer Düse dran 15 Meter spritzt, aber aus einem 5 mm dünnem Schlauch nur tropfelt. (Dein Beispiel)

Verteidige doch nicht Dein System, das ist sicher in Ordnung für Dich, sondern hilf dem Bakerman sein System zu optimieren. Er wollte sicher nicht noch 1000 Euro für eine Pumpe ausgeben, sondern eine Lösung wie er mit seiner (wirklich nicht billigen Pumpe) zurecht kommt. 

Also, von mir aus könnt Ihr ruhig weitermachen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## luci (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo zusammen,

kann eigentlich nur meinen Vorredner beipflichten.



> langsam wirds peinlich,



würden sich die beiden Streithähne konstruktiv ergänzen ,anstatt sich gegenseitig mit Häme zu übergießen, könnte auch der Normaluser ein paar Tips mitnehmen ohne sie sich mühsam zwischen den Zeilen selbst zu erraten.

Es hat wohl jeder, von seinen Standpunkt aus Recht nur nicht überall.

Es gibt auch noch ganz andersgeartete Probleme mit dem man sich beschäftigen kann z.B. wie mann eine Pumpe Winterfest drosseln kann weil die bei 28 watt Verbrauch nicht unter 6500 l/h zu bringen ist.

Gruß luci


----------



## Frankia (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo zusammen

die Diskussionen sollten mehr der Sache dienen..................


----------



## Nikolai (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Peter,



> Die Lagerschäden an deinen Pumpen sind unreparierbar?
> Kennst du keinen geschickten Bastler?



Lagerschäden haben gewöhnlich zur Folge, daß die Dichtung zerstört wird (bzw umgekehert), Wasser in den Motor eindringt, der Motor festgeht und aufbrennt. Auch als passionierter Bastler ist mir der Aufwand bei einer 40 - Euro - Pumpe nicht Wert.
Wie schon oben beschrieben, habe ich jetzt eine Pumpe mit 5 Jahre Garantie für 60 Euro erstanden. Wenn die nach 5 Jahren defekt wird - was solls, wenn sie vorher defekt wird bekomm ich eine Neue. Hoffentlich geht sie nach 4,9 Jahren defekt, dann freue ich mich.

Extern für den Filterbetrieb habe ich eine umfunktionierte Laugenpumpe aus einer alten Waschmaschine. Kennlinie weiß ich nicht, haut ganz ordentlich was weg.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Luci!
Natürlich kann man eine Pumpe durch Schieber oder Hähne saug- oder druckseitig drosseln,
nur ändert das in der Regel wenig (nicht nichts, aber wenig) am Stromverbrauch,
da die mechanische Leistung, die nicht zum Wasserpumpen verwendet wird,
in Turbulenz, d.h. letztendlich über Reibung in Wärme umgesetzt wird.
(Dieses Bisschen Wärme wird mit dem Wasserstrom abtransportiert
und ändert an der Temperatur im Teich nahezu nichts.)

Elektrisch zu regeln, wird das schwierig bzw. aufwändig 
- mit Dimmer und Co ist da an einer "normalen" Pumpe nichts zu machen.
Die Drehzahl der antreibenden (Synchron- oder Asynchron-)Motoren ist an die Netzfrequenz gekoppelt und (nahezu) nicht lastabhängig.
Im industriellen Bereich ist es verbreitet, einen Frequenzumrichter zwischenzuschalten,
mit Hilfe dessen man die Drehzahl und damit die Pumpleistung freizügig regeln kann,
aber für unseren Zweck ist das viel zu teuer.

Manche Hersteller haben elektronisch regulierbare Pumpen im Programm, z.B. ,
aber wie wirkungsvoll das auf der Stromverbrauchsseite ist 
und ob der Mehrpreis jemals über die Stromkosten hereinkommt,
ist fraglich und muss im Einzelfall kalkuliert werden.

Die beste und einfachste Lösung (ich bin immer ein Freund von simple-is-best,
denn kompliziert werden die Dinge meistens von ganz alleine!)
ist der Einsatz einer zweiten Pumpe parallel zur ersten,
wie es schon Sternhausen empfohlen hat, um im Störungsfall eine Rückfallebene zu haben.
Das kann jetzt die gleiche Type wie die schon verbaute sein
(d.h. man kauft sozusagen 2 Pumpen mit je der halben Leistung wie gewünscht)
oder auch eine schwächere.
Zur "Regelung" wird dann ganz einfach eine abgeschaltet.

Risiko beim Wiedereinschalten:
Wenn die bisher stehende Pumpe steckt (Schlurz im Pumpenkopf, Korrosion an der Welle, ...)
ist die im Nu hin - immer kontrollieren, ob die auch wirklich läuft!
Falls man Pumpen regelmäßig aus und wieder einschaltet, besteht also immer die ernstzunehmende Gefahr, 
das elektrisch ersparte Geld in eine neue Pumpe zu investieren.
Durchgehend laufende Pumpen leben also in der Regel am Längsten
- nicht zuletzt wegen den wegfallenden Anlaufvorgängen.

Wenn man die stehende Pumpe nicht mit Schiebern oder Kugelhähnen absperrt,
ergeben sich oft ganz schöne Verluste, indem durch die stehende Pumpe Wasser zurückfliesst,
aber ich rate von automatischen (Klappen- oder Kugel-)Ventilen dringend ab:
Die drosseln meist sehr stark und drücken die Literleistung damit heftig nach unten.

Bitte auch hier aufpassen und schöne strömungsgünstige Verrohrungen vorsehen:
Keine T-Stücke beim Zusammenlauf der Pumpen, sondern Y-Stücke,
die Querschnitte im Zweifelsfall besser zu groß als zu klein wählen
und nie 90°Knie verbauen!

Hallo Nikolai!
Da hast du natürlich recht.
Ich hatte bei Becker-Luftpumpe mit Klassischem Drehstrommotor schon 2 mal einen Wassereinbruch
durch mangelde Abdichtung des unteridisch liegenden Behälters gegen Regen- bzw. Oberflächenwasser,
aber das habe ich immer gleich gemerkt, da im im Keller der FI-Schalter fiel.
Ich habe in diesen beiden Fällen die Pumpe ausgebaut, entleert 
und an einem Trenntrafo hängend durch die egene Verlustwärme getrocknet.
Wer nicht elektrotechnisch versiert ist oder keinen Trenntrafo hat, 
kann das Heissluftbackrohr zur Tockenstation umfunktionieren:
70°C hält sogar jedes Handy aus, Motoren kann man mit 120°C trocknen;
2 stunden und die Pumpe ist servierbereit! 

Die Pumpendichtungen versagen oft aufgrund von Korrosion an der durchlaufenden Welle,
die dadurch rauh wird und den Dichtungs-Kunststoff zerschleift.
Wenn man dort hinkommt, kann man auf der Motorseite Silikonfett draufpatzen
oder zumindest mit Silikonspray draufspritzen - das schadet der Pumpe sicher nicht!

Kannst du die Pumpe nicht vielleicht mit senkrechter Welle so montieren,
dass im Zweifelsfall durchsickerndes Wasser unten raustropft 
und nicht in den Motor kommt? (Kommt natürlich auf die Bauform an.)
Dann merkt man´s, bevor der Motor abbrennt
und kann ev. DOCH reparieren!


----------



## Nikolai (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Peter,
ich muß Dir da beipflichten. Bei einer 28 Watt-Pumpe, bei der mind. 50% sowieso schon Verlustleistung ist, läßt sich durch Drosselung kaum Strom sparen. Eine Drehzahlregelung über Phasenanschnittsteuerungen (Dimmer) macht daher in dem Leistungsbereich auch keinen Sinn, obwohl technisch machbar und vielfach angewendet im Bereich von Umwälzpumpen (Spaltrohr-Asynchronmotoren) in der Heizanlagentechnik. 
So wie ich Teichpumpen in diesem Leistungsbereich kenne, haben die einen Permanentmagneten als Anker. Damit sind sie wohl eher als Synchronmotoren einzustufen. Diese lassen sich ausschließlich nur mit Frequenzumrichter in ihrer Drehzahl regeln.
Aber so wie ich luci verstehe, möchte er für den Winter die Umwälzung minimieren, ohne daß ihm die Pumpe einfriert. Dazu würde ich im Zulauf ein Kugelhahnventil verwenden und parallel zum Ventil als Bypass eine kleinere Pumpe einfügen. Das hätte den Vorteil, daß beide Pumpen durchströmt werden, und somit nicht einfrieren. 



> Dann merkt man´s, bevor der Motor abbrennt
> und kann ev. DOCH reparieren!



Wie schon gesagt, es handelt sich um billige Schmutzwasser-Tauchpumpen, ohne Temperaturschalter.
 (WSK). Sobald eine defekt war, habe ich sie mir natürlich angeschaut. In der Regel war die Dichtung schwergängig und die Wicklung verbrannt.

Nun zu meiner Ansicht über Teichpumpen

Teichpumpen sind gewöhnlich Spaltrohrmotorpumpen. D.h. der elektrische Teil ist völlig isoliert vom rotierenden Wasserführenden Teil (man spricht auch von Nassläufer). Das schaft eine hohe und gewünschte Betriebssicherheit. Hat aber zur Folge, daß sie auf Grund des großen Luftspalts einen miserablen Wirkungsgrad haben. Im Grunde sind das alles primitive Pumpen mit viel Plastik drumherum.
Die Preise erscheinen mir daher völlig überzogen, wie es ja im Liebhaber- und Hobbybereich allgemein üblich ist. Ich fühle mich dadurch verarscht und über den Tisch gezogen. Deshalb auch die Laugenpumpe, mit besserem Wirkungsgrad für Null Geld.

Der Wirkungsgrad einer Pumpe ist auch vom Betriebspunkt abhängig. Deshalb ist es schon wichtig, den vorgesehenen Einsatzbereich mit der Pumpenkennlinie abzustimmen (bzw. umgekehrt).

Zum Vergleich die o.g. Red Devil 17 mit 155 Watt

Fördervolumen     Förderhöhe/Strömungswiderstand    Nutzleistung (Beschl.-Kraft vernachlässigt)

16000 Liter...........1,0 Meter........................................44 Watt
14700 Liter...........1,5 Meter........................................60 Watt
13600 Liter...........2,0 Meter........................................74 Watt
12300 Liter...........2,5 Meter........................................84 Watt
10800 Liter...........3,0 Meter........................................88 Watt
 9100 Liter............3,5 Meter........................................87 Watt
 7000 Liter............4,0 Meter........................................76 Watt

Der Wirkungsgrad selbst läßt sich so noch nicht bestimmen, da mir nicht bekannt ist welche Leistung in den einzelnen Punkten tatsächlich zugeführt wird. Sie wird sich ganz sicher auch verändern.

Jeder der eine Pumpenkennlinie vorliegen hat, kann das leicht nachrechnen.

P =  F x s / t

Beispiel

16000 Liter/Stunde = 4,44 Liter/Sekunde

P = 4,44 kp x 9,81 Nm x 1 Meter / 1 Sekunde  =  43,6 Watt

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Leiber Nikolai, 
du sprichst mir aus der Seele und wahre Worte gelassen aus -
insbesonders was die Preise und Wirkungsgrade im Hobbybereich betrifft.
(Mutig, die Formel zu bringen - ich habe gefürchtet, das würde nicht auf fruchtbaren Boden fallen!)

Ich bekomm da direkt Lust, so ein Mammut GENAU zu vermessen (Pumpenkennlinie)
- ist nur nicht so einfach, da ich den Luftstrom aufgeteilt habe und so 2 Pumpen betreibe.
(Eine war zu stark für den 160 mm Rohrschwimmskimmer, den hat es einfach runtergesaugt.)
Ich hab nur den Volumenstrom für 10 cm Förderhöhe gemessen: 20 m³/h hinter dem Skimmer.
Die elektrische Leistung (Motornennleistung 250 W) zu messen ist leider schwierig, 
da ich den originalen Drehstrommotor der industriellen Becker-Pumpe in Steinmetzschaltung betreibe.

Welche Laugenpumpen verwendest du?
Die aus Waschmaschinen?
Halten die Dauerbetrieb aus?


----------



## luci (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo zusammen,

@ dsp, @ Nikolai

Vielen Dank für eure Ausführungen, nur leider kann ich damit nichts anfangen. Da ich ein komplett anderes Betriebsystem nutze und beim ansprechen nicht darauf hingewiesen habe,ist wohl meine Schuld.

Ich verwende seit jahren schon nur noch Luftheber,



> Die beste und einfachste Lösung (ich bin immer ein Freund von simple-is-best,
> denn kompliziert werden die Dinge meistens von ganz alleine!)
> ist der Einsatz einer zweiten Pumpe parallel zur ersten,



von denen sind 3 "Motoren" vorhanden, deren wechsel nur 3 min dauert und davon ist z.Z. der Kleinste verbaut. Eine Reglung über Schieber etc.ist Systembedingt nicht sinnvoll. Es geht darum Membranluftpumpen zu drosseln.  Am einfachsten ist es Luft weg zu blasen aber nicht immer. Phasenanschnitt funktioniert nicht da an einen nicht bestimmbaren Punkt die Pumpe hängen bleibt und somit überhitzen kann mit all seinen unangenehmen Folgen. Auserdem sinkt beim Dimmen die Betriebstemperatur was zum Einfrieren von Kondensat führen kann. Das selbe ist möglich wenn kleine Mengen abgeblasen werden.Das ganze sollte Narrensicher sein, obwohl eine Funktionskontrolle über LEDs vorhanden ist, da man wenn es zugeschneit ist nur mit sehr,sehr viel Aufwand ran kommt.  Ein FU ist wohl die Edelste Variante, gebe aber unumwunden zu das ich zu geizig bin wegen der paar Watt die ich noch einsparen kann soviel Geld auszugeben, da lieber verfresse ich das in einen ordentlichen Gourmettempel.
Stromsparen tue ich schon über das System,mit dem Großen "Motor" brauche ich laut EKM 48 - 49 Watt ( etwa 20 m³/h begrenzt durch die Siebfläche vom Tf ) machbar sind 24 m³. Geht aber nur in Vollschwerkraft bei Förderhöhe 0 - 3 cm, ach so Verrohrung 125er nix 50.

Die Reglung muß ich irgend wie in den Auslass reinbekommen ohne die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen, die dem entsprechenden Reduzierungen sind in Arbeit.



> du sprichst mir aus der Seele und wahre Worte gelassen aus -
> insbesonders was die Preise und Wirkungsgrade im Hobbybereich betrifft.



Hier stellt sich mir immer eine Frage, gibt es in diesen Segment überhaupt etwas was nicht in die Kategorie zusammengekehrt oder überteuert gehört.

Gruß luci


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Holla - Luci ist ein Mammut-Dompteur - Willkommen im Club!
(Die 20 m³/h mit unter 50 W elektrischer Leistung (<= bitte wirken lassen!)
muss einmal jemand mit einem Häcksel-Quirl bringen!)

Das Leistungsreduzieren bei Mambranpumpen ist nicht einmal mit einem teuren FU lösbar,
da das schwingfähige System mechanisch auf die Netzfrequenz "gestimmt" ist.*
Es stellt sich allerdings die Frage, ob das Drosseln des Luftstromes oder abblasen lassen
die Leistungsaufnahme nicht doch in mehr oder weniger großem Ausmaß verringert.
(Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dann bei gleichem Strom der cos phi sinkt.)

Ich war auch lange auf der Suche nach einer kräftigen und haltbaren Luftpumpe, 
die vor allem auch noch in 2 m Tiefe ordentlich fördert
und bin letztendlich bei den industriellen ölfreien Drehschieberpumpen der Fa. Becker gelandet.
Der Stromverbauch ist davon abhängig, wieviel Druck die erzeugen muss; sie sind SEHR haltbar, aber kosten ihr Geld.
Glücklicherweise sind die in der Industrie weit verbreitet und überleben oft die Anlagen, wo sie eingebaut waren.
Drum werden die oft im Ihbäh angeboten - ich habe für die VT3.60 nur 50 € bezahlt.
Das ist zwar eigentlich eine Vakuumpumpe (drum wollte die vielleicht keiner!), 
aber die funktioniert auch als Verdichter bis 1 Bar prima!
Wenn du eine mit Drehstrommotor ergatterst (da ist vielleicht auch weniger Griß drum!), 
kann dir die jeder elektrotechnisch Versierte mit einem Phasenschieberkondensator auf 230 V umbauen.

Bitte stell doch nähere Angaben, Skizzen und Fotos von deiner Pumpen- und Filteranlage herein - interessiert mich sehr!


*) Gut abgestimmte Membran- und Schwingkolben-Pumpen, die global verkauft werden, 
haben deshalb meist eine Eigenresonanz von ca. 55 Hz, weil die über´m großen Teich 60 Hz Netzfrequenz haben.
Oft lassen sich die "tunen", indem man durch kleine Gewichte (Karosserie-Beilagscheiben) dort,
wo die Membran verschraubt ist, die Resonanzfrequenz auf 50 Hz senkt.
Einfach ausprobieren und stoppen, wie lange es dauert, 
bis eine große PET-Flasche mit Luft gefüllt ist!


----------



## Nikolai (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Peter,

meine Erfahrungen mit der Laugenpumpe sind noch nicht aussagekräftig. Zur Zeit läuft sie ca. 1/2 Jahr proplemlos. War mir erst nicht einmal sicher ob sie 100 % ED hat. Werde demnächst mal auslitern, dann kann ich genaueres zum Wirkungsgrad angeben. Ich wollte hier auch nicht unbedingt eine Laugenpumpe empfehlen, weil sie vom elektrischen Sicherheitsstandart bedenklich ist. Man sollte schon genau wissen was man da tut.
Hatte letztens eine Waschmaschine zu entsorgen. Da tränen einem die Bastleraugen. Alles was man für Wasserspielereien gebrauchen kann. Z.B. Laugenpumpe, Magnetventil, Niveauschalter, Thermostat, Heizstäbe, ect.


Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Ich überleg gerade, ob der Nikolai 
ein Konkurrent ("Finger weg, das ist MEINE Laugenpume!") 
oder ein Geichgesinnter ist ("Lass uns gemeinsam die Waschmaschine schlachten!"),
aber auf jeden Fall ist er mir SEHR sympathisch!


----------



## Nikolai (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Peter, 

die von Dir gepriesene Becker - Vakuumpumpe ist hervoragend. Ich habe letztens beinahe bei Ebay mitgeboten,
habe dann aber Abstand davon genommen. Sie ging dann für 35 Euro weg. Angeblich hatte diese eine maximale Leistungsaufnahme von 150 Watt. Wenn ich bei Becker hineinschaue, bietet er aber entsprechende Pumpen erst ab 550 Watt aufwärts an. Jedenfalls glaube ich in Bezug auf Iuci, daß es nicht möglich ist, entsprechende Pumpen auf unter 28 Watt zu drosseln.

Hallo Iuci,

Membranpumpen, da muß ich Peter beipflichten, lassen sich zwecks Energieeinsparung nicht Drosseln.
Aber ich glaube schon, daß der Leistungsbedarf vom Gegendruck abhängt. Da wären für mich zwei Lösungen denkbar:
1. Ausströmerstein großporiger gestalten.
2. Tiefe der Ausströmöffnung verringern.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Danke Peter,

ebenso! Macht Spaß mit Dir zu Fachsimpeln.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hi Nikolai!
Lass dich von den 150 W der Becker-Pumpe nicht abschrecken:
Ohne Gegendruck (kurzer dicker Schlauch dran und nicht eingetaucht) läuft der Motor im Leerlauf
und braucht da auch nur einen winzigen Bruchteil der Maximalleistung, die da am Typenschild steht.
Mit steigendem Gegendruck steigt auch die aufgenommene elektrische Leistung
und wird nahe dem Maximaldruck das Maximum erreichen.
Wenn man aber bedenkt, dass man in 3 m Tiefe nur 0,3 Bar braucht,
wird die Pumpe bei weitem nicht die Nennleistung brauchen!

Zu messen ist das allerdings nicht einfach, da sich dabei auch der cos phi ändert:
mit geringer Last ist der Strom vielleicht nicht viel kleiner, aber hochinduktiv.
Für´s Geldbörserl wirkt sich das aber unbedingt positiv aus!


----------



## Nikolai (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Peter,

du brauchst mich von der Becker - Pumpe nicht weiter überzeugen. Die ist super. Doch 28 Watt lassen sich damit nicht unterbieten. Selbst bei besten Wirkungsgraden von Motor und FU ist allein die Verlustleistung größer als 28 Watt.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

28 W (die Laugenpumpe oder Membran?) sind wahrscheinlich unschlagbar;
Messwerte vom Becker hab ich leider NOCH keine - werden aber kommen;
FU verwende ich nicht am Becker - die soll nur schön voll blasen!


Ganz etwas Anderes:
Habt ihr schon Versuche mit Einlauftrichtern am Saugrohr des Mammuts gemacht?
Erfahrungsgemäß bring das einges!

Für dm 50 und 70 mm gibts da hervorragend geformte Grabvasen-Einsätze,
aber für´s 100er-Abflussrohr war´s schwieriger: 
In der Lautsprecherecke des Elektronikgeschäftes wurde ich fündig:
Da gibt´s schön verrundete Bassreflexrohre mit dem Durchmesser!


----------



## luci (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo zusammen,

@dsp



> Holla - Luci ist ein Mammut-Dompteur - Willkommen im Club!
> (Die 20 m³/h mit unter 50 W elektrischer Leistung (<= bitte wirken lassen!)
> muss einmal jemand mit einem Häcksel-Quirl bringen!)



Das sind Werte aus dem realen Betrieb und die kann ich beweisen, Werte sind gemessen nach einer Filterstrecke. Der angegebene Wert entspricht einer Literleistung von 400 l/Watt/h. In Versuchen bin ich bis an 28,5 m³/h gekommen, alles mit der 50 Wattpumpe, das sind 570 l/W. Etwas für die Zunge  Ep  ca. 220 l/W, L... ca. 180 l/W, Hp ca. 160 l/W, Rd ca. 110 l/W. Ist über die Herstellerangaben nachvollzogen, wieviel man den Kartonagenaufdruck zugesteht ist jeden selbst überlassen.
Häckselquirl kann es besser, es existiert ein System das arbeitet bei knapp bei 1000 l/W, aber bei einen Preis im 4stelligen Bereich und die erste Zahl ist keine 1. Alle Werte für Förderhöhe 0.

Zu Membranpumpe regeln;
Phasenanschnitt geht nicht, was ist mit Phasen ab schnitt?
Das Regelverhalten beim abblasen ist das die verbrauchte Leistung zunimmt , beim zudrehen abnimmt. Zudrehen ist aber wegen der Wärmeführung nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen, ebenso leiden die Ventile und Membranen über Gebühr.

Zu der Becker Pumpe , mögen nicht schlecht sein, aber die kommt meiner Vorstellung vom Verbrauch nicht sehr nahe. Ich brauche max 20 m³ Flow , da kann ich an den 250 Watt rumdrehen wie ich will, so weit komm ich nicht runter und bin der Meinung das ich allein mit der Verlustleistung schon mein Volumen durchdrücke. Auserdem arbeite ich aus verschiedenen Gründen mit einer Einblaßtiefe von max 0,7m. Da verpufft die Leistung von 1 bar ähnlich der Rd, ich brauche da unten aber auch einen Volumenstrom von 4- 5 m³ Luft. Da sind halt Membranpumpen die erste Wahl (keine Lager, keine Mechanik nur schwingende Gummiteile) nach meinen Erachten vom Wirkungsgrad das Effektivste was es gibt.



> Bitte stell doch nähere Angaben, Skizzen und Fotos von deiner Pumpen- und Filteranlage herein - interessiert mich sehr!



Kommt noch muss nach dem Umbau erst mal Bilder sortieren.
 Filteranlage ist kein Problem ehr schon die Pumpe, dagegen sprechen Urheberrechtsgründe ( Gebrauchsmuster/Patent).
Das Grundmodell ist bei Tante Google unter Tschechen Luftheber zu finden. Das von mir ver wendete System hat damit nur noch das Prinzip gemeinsam. Unter anderen sind selbstreinigende Ausstömer verbaut, kann im Eingebauten Zustand gewartet werden, selbst Ein und Ausbau ( Luftmotorwechsel) müßen für einen Laien in unter 5 min möglich sein.
Die Tschechen haben den Nachteil das sie sehr laut werden können und beim selben Luftverbrauch nur etwa 50-60% der machbaren Leistung erbringen. Sorry aber das dauert noch etwas.
Was mich nur wundert das du bei deiner Einblastiefe nur auf 20 m³ kommst, nach meinen Berechnungen solten da ohne Weiteres an die 40 m³, auch bei 110er Rohr durch, 37 m³ wurde nachweißlich schon durchgejagt. Fehlt da der Volumenstrom? Bei 250 Watt sind 100 m³ deffinitiv machbar, wenn ich mich aus den Fenster lehne 130.

Das mit den 55 Hz ist mir neu ,sehr guter Tip, muss ich ausprobieren. Die Pumpen lassen sich schon durch andere Manipulationen tunen aber hier liegt noch eine Reseve.
Mit der PET ist zwar gut gemeint aber bei 100 l/min sind die ein bischen klein.



> Habt ihr schon Versuche mit Einlauftrichtern am Saugrohr des Mammuts gemacht?



Ein Ansatz.

Gruß luci


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Luci! 
Ich glaube dir die Werte aus dem realen Betrieb durchaus!
Ganz schlau werd ich nur nicht aus deinen Abkürzungen:
Ep  ca. 220 l/W, L... ca. 180 l/W, Hp ca. 160 l/W, Rd ca. 110 l/W?
Wo hast du einen Kartonagenaufdruck?

Zu Membranpumpe regeln;
Phasenanschnitt KÖNNTE wie auch Phasenabschnitt die Leistung über den Hub regeln,
aber ob´s das auch wirklich tut, ist fraglich.
Hast du´s schon probiert?

Beim Abblasen nimmt der Hub zu, beim Zudrehen ab;
offenbar bewirkt wenig Hub eine geringere Stromaufnahme;
da könnte eventuell auch ein (kapazitiver) Vorwiderstand die Lösung sein!

Ich muss mal messen, was so eine Becker Pumpe in den jeweiligen Betriebszuständen WIRKLICH Strom braucht,
aber eines ist gewiss: Beim Abblasen braucht die am wenigsten. 
Drum mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen über den geringen Betriebsdruck beim Einblasen in 1 m Tiefe.

Ich denke halt, dass Membranpumpen (welche nimmst du denn da?) einen Prinzipnachteil haben:
Der Gummi hat eine nicht unbeträchtliche innere Reibung,
aber wie stark das jetzt wirklich ausmacht,
fehlt mir die Erfahrung.

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf deine selbstreinigenden Ausstömer mit Wartung im eingebauten Zustand 
sowie auf deine Varante des Lufthebers !


----------



## Nikolai (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo ihr Beiden.

Phasenanschnittsteuerungen sind Thyristorsteuerungen. Thyristoren müssen nach jedem Strom - Nulldurchgang neu gezündet werden. Je später man Zündet, um so kleiner der Stromfluß. Die Phasenlage wird dabei durch die induktive Stromverschiebung bestimmt. (Vielleicht gibt es aber auch Transistorgesteuerte).

Aber ich habe noch eine andere Idee, keine Ahnung ob es funktioniert.

Schaltet man eine Diode in die Zuleitung, würde die Membran mit pulsierenden Gleichstrom betrieben.
Theoretisch müßte dann auch die aufgenommene Leistung halbiert werden. Wie sich das auf das Schwingverhalten auswirkt, weis ich nicht. Probieren müßte man in beide Richtungen, weil es gewiss eine Vorzugsrichtung durch den Gummibalg gibt.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Die Diodenidee wird in den Hilea-Schwingkolbenpumpen serienmäßig eingesetzt, die deshalb mit 50 Hz schwingen
und nicht mit dem Doppelten der Netzfrequenz wie die klassischen Membranpumpen.
(Sorry, war vorhin nicht richtig - die Schlussfolgerungen und das mit dem Stimmen haut aber schon hin!)

Bei der Membranpumpe würde ich das Serienschalten einer Diode nicht probieren:
Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Konstrukteur deren induktiven Widerstand einkalkuliert hat
und da jetzt pulsierenden Gleichstrom draufzulegen, KANN sogar einen höheren Effektivstrom fliessen lassen 
und die Wicklung verschmorcheln.


----------



## Nikolai (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Peter,

ich befürchte Du hast recht. Der induktive Scheinwiderstand wird dabei wohl geringer. Sorry.




> Die Diodenidee wird in den Hilea-Schwingkolbenpumpen serienmäßig eingesetzt, die deshalb mit 50 Hz schwingen
> und nicht mit dem Doppelten der Netzfrequenz wie die klassischen Membranpumpen.
> (Sorry, war vorhin nicht richtig - die Schlussfolgerungen und das mit dem Stimmen haut aber schon hin!)



Beim Einsatz eines Brückengleichrichters kommst Du auf eine pulsierende Gleichspannung von 100 Hz.
Wechselstrom von 50 Hz hat auch nur Schwingungen von 50 Hz zufolge. Demnach müßte es bei den o.g. Pumpen umgekehrt sein.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## luci (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo zusammen,

@dsp



> Ganz schlau werd ich nur nicht aus deinen Abkürzungen:
> Ep ca. 220 l/W, L... ca. 180 l/W, Hp ca. 160 l/W, Rd ca. 110 l/W?



Hm, ist vieleicht mein Fehler, das ist keine offizielle Maßeinheit. Wir benutzen das intern um die Leistungsaufnahme bei Förderhöhe 0 darzustellen um ein Vergleichsmaß zu haben wie effektiv z.B. Strom in Volumenstrom (Wasser) umgesetzt wird.
Die Abkürzungen sind Handelsbezeichnung von Rohrpumpen bzw vom Roten Teufel.
Bei der Hp setzt es sich zum Beispiel so zusammen ; die Hersteller-, Vertreiberangabe (= Kartonagenaufdruck) eine 16000er mit angegebenen Verbrauch von 100 Watt (wer´s glaubt) macht 16000 l durch 100 W ergibt 160 Liter pro Watt in der Stunde (bei der 22000er sackt der Wert gleich auf 125 l/h ab). Das ist nur ein Maß für den Flow, macht die Sache vergleichbarer als wie mit Diagrammen die jeder nach seinen Gusto erstellt. 
Also ich schiebe mit 1 Watt 400 Liter in der Stunde durch den Filter wo ich mit den Roten Teufel, egal wie ich es anstelle, nur 110 Liter in derselben Zeit schafft. Muß ich allerdings Höhe überwinden , aus welchen Gründen auch immer (ich persönlich würde nur geologische gelten lasen) ist die Rd klarer Sieger.

Also Phasenanschnitt habe ich probiert, es ergibt kein Regelkurve sondern hinten kommen nur zerhackte Meßwerte raus also ich kann nicht feststellen an welchen Punkt sie hängen bleibt. Was ist den eigentlich so eine Spule mit Magnet davor im Wechselstromkreis ein induktiver, kapaziver oder ohmscher Verbraucher?

@ Nikolai

Schneidet man mit einer Diode nicht gleich eine halbe Welle weg, kommt dannüberhaubt noch was an?



> ch denke halt, dass Membranpumpen (welche nimmst du denn da?) einen Prinzipnachteil haben:
> Der Gummi hat eine nicht unbeträchtliche innere Reibung,



Die Reibung im Gummi kann mann , meines Erachtens, vernachlässigen bei Blech sähe das anders aus.

Membranpumpen verwende ich ausschließlich japanische Produkte, wobei ich mich nicht für die Verpackung (Gehäuse) interresiere sondern für das Innenleben. Japaner haben nämlich eine Eigenschaft die den deutschen , wo jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht,  abhanden gekommen ist. Da gibt es einen Hersteller der nur die " Motoren " baut und als Fertigprodukt hat jeder ein anderes Gehäuse, Namen oder Aufkleber. Als Beispiel in den 90er Jahren waren in Japanischen PKW´s die Klimareglung als Bauteil in gleicher Form über Konzerngrenzen hinweg überall gleich, vom Suzuki über Nissan bis zu meinen Toyota Supra ,bei einen Preisunterschied von 60000 DM war überall der gleiche billige Regler verbaut. So halten die das bei den pumpen auch noch, es kann durch aus sein das in einer Pumpe für 100 Eus das gleiche Herz schlägt wie in der für 400 Eus. Nur andere Verpackung ich habe eine gefunden die all meine Bedürfnisse erfüllt und erfreulicher Weise anstatt der angegebenen 60 Watt ums verrecken nicht über 50 Watt zu bekommen ist. Da geht nur kaufen aufschrauben, nachsehen evtl wieder zurück.



> Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf deine selbstreinigenden Ausstömer mit Wartung im eingebauten Zustand
> sowie auf deine Varante des Lufthebers !



Gar nicht so kompliziert, ich möchte mal frei einen Landsmann von dir zitieren, "Ihr denkt falsch, dreht´s euch um 180° dann wird´s was". Victor Schauberger, aber keine Angst mit den esotherischen Zeugs und Ufos was ihm untergejubelt wird hab ich nichts am Hut, mich interresieren nur seine Leistungen als Wasserbauingeneur.

Guß luci


----------



## Nikolai (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Iuci,



> Schneidet man mit einer Diode nicht gleich eine halbe Welle weg, kommt dannüberhaubt noch was an?



Sorry. Die Spule ist bei Wechselstrom ein induktiver Verbraucher. Deshalb wird sich die Stromaufnahme nach der Gleichrichtung vergrößern. Vorsicht !!!!!
Ein Kondensator in Reihe könnte die Leistungsaufnahme verringern. Geht aber nur mit Wechselstrom.
Aber auch hier Vorsicht. Im Bereich der Resonanzfrequenz von Induktivität und Kapazität erreichst Du genau das Gegenteil.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Wechselstrom von 50 Hz hat auch nur Schwingungen von 50 Hz zufolge.


Hi Nikolai!
Die Kraft eines Elektromagneten pulsiert mit dem Doppelten der Netzfrequenz,
da Anziehung bei JEDER Halbwelle, der positiven UND der negativen auftritt
und bei JEDEM Nulldurchgang Null wird - auch ohne Brückengleichrichtung.

Das was du in deinem letzten Post geschlossen hast, stimmt jedoch vollinhaltlich.

Hi Luci,
danke, jetzt weiss ich, was du meinst!
Das erlaubt sicher einen raschen Über-den-Daumen-Vergleich der Pumpen,
WENN man ein (nahezu) druckloses System damit antreibt.
Der geringe Wert, der sich da für die Rd ergibt, ist damit nicht unbedingt ein "Mangel",
sondern das logische Ergebnis des Betriebes weit abseits des Auslegungspunktes,
der bei DIESER Pumpe im Bereich höherer Drücke (2..3 m) liegt - siehe die krumme Kennlinie!

Über-den-Daumen deshalb, weil die Stromaufnahme (genauer: die aufgenommene Wirkleistung)
praktisch aller Pumpen vom Gegendruck abhängt und die Nennleistung bei Gegendruck 0 nicht gegeben ist.
Motorpumpen werden daher in diesem Betriebsfall meist (!) DEUTLICH weniger konsumieren
und mit zunehmender Förderhöhe auch zunehmend an der Steckdose nuckeln.
(Leider machen die wenigsten Hersteller im Hobbybereich da sinnvolle Angaben,
man muss schon froh sein, wenn man wenigstens ein Pumpendiagramm bekommt.)
Am Auslegungspunkt des Pumpenrotors wird der Wirkungsgrad maximal;
abseits davon steigen die Verluste durch Turbulenzen im Pumpenkopf,
die wir aber auch über die Stromrechnung bezahlen müssen.
Die RedDevil wäre demnach sicher eine sehr gute Pumpe,
aber für Förderhöhe 0 einfach nicht die richtige Wahl.

Trotzdem eine sehr interessante Methode, schnell Pumpen zu vergleichen!

Über den Victor Schauberger habe ich mich kurz schlau gemacht
und werde da sicher das eine oder andere Buch von ihm lesen (Welches könntest du empfehlen?),
aber sei doch so nett und sei ein bissl weniger kryptisch:
Wie hast du den "selbstreinigenden Ausstömer mit Wartung im eingebauten Zustand" 
und die "in Minuten tauschbaren Luftmotoren" denn jetzt wirklich gebaut?
Ich werd dafür auch die Leistungsaufnahme der Beckerpumpe vermessen!
Verprochen!


P.S.: Die Geschichte mit dem gleichen Innenleben in verschiedensten Gehäusen kenn ich auch von Elektronik:
Ich erinnere mich, dass es früher 1 Kassettenrecorderchassis gab, 
das man praktisch in allen Recordern und Radiorecordern gefunden hat.
Interessant, dass die Japsen das bei den Pumpen immer noch so machen!


----------



## Nikolai (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo Peter,



> Die Kraft eines Elektromagneten pulsiert mit dem Doppelten der Netzfrequenz,
> da Anziehung bei JEDER Halbwelle, der positiven UND der negativen auftritt
> und bei JEDEM Nulldurchgang Null wird - auch ohne Brückengleichrichtung.



Stimmt schon wieder. Sollte demnächst wohl länger nachdenken. bevor ich schreibe. Hatte dabei an einen Permanentmagneten als Gegenpol gedacht. Der würde von der einen Halbwelle angezogen werden, und von der Anderen abgestoßen werden. Dann hätten wir wieder 50 Hz. Wäre dann auch eine Lösungsmöglichkeit. Aber ich befürchte, daß es dazu einer Bauform bedarf die zuviel Masse hat um in einer Membranpumpe Verwendung zu finden.

Das mit dem Auslegungspunkt der Pumpe hast Du sehr gut beschrieben. Aus meiner beruflichen Praxis kenne ich Fälle, in denen Kreiselpumpen überlastet wurden. In der Regel dann, wenn mit sehr geringem Differenzdruck sehr große Mengen umgewälzt bzw. gefördert wurden.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## luci (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hallo zusammen,

Definitiv wird mir das zu heiß in der Elektrik rumzufummeln, da reicht mein Wissen oder auch Gespür nicht aus. Bevor ich mir die eine oder andere Pumpe exe verlege ich mich auf die Seite was ich kann, Mechanik und Stömungslehre. Bei manchen Modellen sind sogar Bremsen eingebaut die man einfach mit der Bohrmaschine elemenieren kann. Leistungsplus bis 20% und weniger Verbrauch. Da haut schon von der Logik nix hin, Druckseitiger Ausgang 18 mm, Ansaugöffnung 6 mm. Das ist das selbe als wolle man einen 5,7l V8 Motor mit einen 1200er Käfervergaser betreiben. Aber damit ist mein Problem noch nicht gelößt ich will weniger.

@ dsp

Zu Schauberger, Bücher hatte ich nur mal im Urlaub die Möglichkeit in einer gut sortierten Privatbibilothek zu schmökern, was auch das Interesse daran begründet. Schleppe ich Zuhause noch mehr Bücher an muß ich damit rechnen sie unter der nächsten Brücke lesen zu dürfen + aller anderen Annähmlichkeiten eines solchen Anwesens. Deshalb habe ich mich aufs net gestürtzt, allein bei Youtube sind unter Victor Schauberger 92 parts, mehr oder weniger gut. Als Einstieg würde ich empfehlen " Die Natur kapieren und Kopieren", sind 8 parts, für uns besonders interessant über Dan Reese und Malmö Gruppe. Wenn man alle Stichpunkte aufgreift und im net weiter verfolgt kann ohne weiteres eine Woche draufgehen. Sehr interessant ist der Mythos Forellenmotor, vieleicht hast du eine Antwort darauf, für mich hat das noch keiner schlüßig erklärt. Ein anderer Ausspruch der zum Nachdenken anregen sollte "Ihr bewegt falsch"



> aber sei doch so nett und sei ein bissl weniger kryptisch:
> Wie hast du den "selbstreinigenden Ausstömer mit Wartung im eingebauten Zustand"
> und die "in Minuten tauschbaren Luftmotoren" denn jetzt wirklich gebaut?



Geduld ist wohl auch nicht deine Stärke, doch muß man hier im Forum aufpassen wann Werbung anfängt oder aufhört, damit ich mich nicht verstricke und eine Abmahnung kassiere solche Infos nur per Pn.

Gruß luci


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Pumpenleistung*

Hi Luci!
Sei mir nicht bös, dass ich nochmal nachgefragt hab - dachte du hast´s vielleicht überlesen.
Schauberger-Vdeos stehen am Wochenende am Plan.

Deine Hinweise zum Pumpentuning kann ich nur unterstreichen:
Manche Hersteller liefern da wirklich seltsamste Lösungen ab!
Ich will`s nur noch ergänzen:
Bei vielen Pumpen (und auch Rohrleitungen und besonders Bögen!) 
finden sich mehr oder weniger große Gußgrate,
die äußerst ungünstig und bremsend wirken können.
Es zahlt sich einfach aus, da kritisch reinzuschauen
und gegebenenfalls mit dem Stanleymesser nachzuhelfen.
(Oft ist schaben besser als schneiden!)
Da passt auch meine Anregung mit dem Ansaugtrichter dazu!

Bremsen habe ich aber noch keine in den Pumpen gefunden;
was war denn das für ein Fabrikat?


----------

